# CPU Lüfter dreht immer auf max RPM



## Cr4zy5kiLL (20. August 2014)

*CPU Lüfter dreht immer auf max RPM*

Hey, ich habe seit etwa drei Tagen ein Problem mit meinem CPU Lüfter. Ich besitze eine Corsair H60 Wasserkühlung für den CPU auf der ein Corsair SP120ér Lüfter installiert ist, dieser hat bisher auch immer mit vollster Zufriedenheit seine Dienste erledigt, allerdings hat sich das nun geändert. Und zwar hatte ich bevor der Lüfter auf max RPM gedreht hat ein problem mit einem Bios Setting, welches bei Lüfterausfall einen warnton von sich gibt. Nun ist mein Lüfter aber so eingestellt gewesen das er unter 30°C überhaupt nicht angeht, sondern erst wenn die CPU Temp über 30°C liegt, was gerade in den ersten 15minuten nach dem Boot selten der Fall ist, soweit ich nicht gerade irgendwelche Programme am laufen hatte. Das hab ich dann eben im Bios geändert (Ich kenne mich einigermaßen gut mit dem BIOS aus, habe auch schon selbst übertaktet und viele informationen darüber gesammelt etc.) und dann hat mein Lüfter angefangen auf hochtouren zu laufen, und das trotz richtigen einstellungen im BIOS => CPU Fan modus stand auf Silent und alle restlichen einstellungen auf Auto wie sich das eigentlich gehört, umstieg auf Normal oder Manual Modus mit PWM hat auch nicht funktioniert. Seitdem dreht mein Lüfter stur immer auf 2350RPM, trotz Coretemp von fast durchgehend >30°C im normalen PC Betrieb ohne aufwendige Programme oder Spiele. 
Ich hab mir nun nochmals die BIOS Einstellungen durchgelesen aber habe nichts gefunden was mit dem Corefan zusammenhängt außer dem Lüftermodus, welcher auf Silent eingestellt ist, die meisten restlichen Einstellungen betreffen lediglich Warntöne beim Ausfall eines Lüfters.

Mein Mainboard ist das P67A-UD4-B3 von Gigabyte

Habt ihr ne Ahnung was ich tun könnte um den Lüfter wieder normal verwenden zu können? Er ist jetzt ziemlich Laut bei seinen 2350RPM.
Habe auch schon gecheckt ob der Lüfter überhaupt richtig eingesteckt war, aber daran liegt es nicht, er befindet sich wie vorgeschrieben im CPUFan steckplatz.

Vielen Dank schonmal für Antworten


----------



## TeRRoRChiLLaa (20. August 2014)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht immer auf max RPM*

Hey
schon mal Bios restet ? Bios Aktuell?


----------



## Cr4zy5kiLL (20. August 2014)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht immer auf max RPM*

Bios habe ich noch nicht resettet, werde ich probieren. Aktualität muss ich auch noch checken, melde mich wenn sich was tut


----------



## Pacifi3r (20. August 2014)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht immer auf max RPM*

Hatte das mal ganz ähnlich mit einem H80 Kühler von Corsair, da war die Steuerung der Pumpe defekt, und der Kühler ging in den Notlauf, was zur Folge hatte, dass der Fan auf Max RPM geht und krach machte (bedeutsamerweise nur einer von den zweien). Liess sich auch nicht resetten im BIOS bzw. über Fanspeed-Tools. Schau mal im Corsair-Forum, und schilder dort nochmal genau den Fall unter Angabe Deines Modells.


----------



## goern (20. August 2014)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht immer auf max RPM*

Smart Fan Control evtl deaktiviert?


----------



## Cr4zy5kiLL (20. August 2014)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht immer auf max RPM*

@ TeRRoR: Bios Reset hat nichts gebracht, Bios auf dem neusten Stand - Lüfter drehen immer noch max RPM

@ goern: Smart Fan Control hatte ich zuerst auf Manual mit 1,25PWM pro °C, anschließend auf Normal und nun auf Silent, alles hat nichts gebracht.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da noch weiterhelfen, wie bereits geschrieben ist das Problem exakt dann aufgetreten als ich die Einstellung "Warnung bei Lüfterausfall" deaktiviert habe. Vorher war diese Einstellung schon deaktiviert, ich habe sie zwischenzeitlich allerdings mal aktiviert weil ich dachte es sei hilfreich, wusste dabei aber nicht das sich mein Lüfter prinzipiell erst bei 25-30°C einschaltet, deshalb habe ich sie wieder deaktiviert und direkt beim nächsten Boot hat der Lüfter auf 2350RPM aufgedreht, vorher waren es glaube ich so an die 700.
Nun bekomme ich das aber nicht mehr runter geregelt, auch ein Bioszurücksetzen wie oben schon geschrieben hat nichts gebracht und die Warneinstellung wieder zu aktivieren bringt auch nichts...


----------



## Kandzi (20. August 2014)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht immer auf max RPM*

Mal ne ganz merkwürdige Frage^^
Hast du mal überprüft ob die BIOS battery zu schwach ist?
Vl werden die Einstellungen die du eingibst nicht übernommen nachdem du dein PC runterfährst.


----------



## Cr4zy5kiLL (21. August 2014)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht immer auf max RPM*

Wenn die einstellungen nicht übernommen würden, müssten sie beim reboot ja wieder resettet sein, das sind sie aber nicht. Wenn ich jetzt ins BIOS gehe habe ich bei Smart Fan Control Silent Mode stehe, so wie ich es zuletzt eingegeben habe.
Ich bin langsam total am verzweifeln, es ist halt grausig laut und bisher haben BIOS Einstellungen nicht geholfen...


----------



## JoM79 (21. August 2014)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht immer auf max RPM*

Ist der Lüfter ein PWM Lüfter oder ein DC Lüfter?
Weil wenn es ein DC Lüfter ist und du versuchts ihn per PWM zu regeln, dann kann das nicht klappen.


----------



## Cr4zy5kiLL (22. August 2014)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht immer auf max RPM*

Über sowas weiß ich leider nicht bescheid, es handelt sich um einen 3Pin Stecker. Lüftermodell Corsair SP120 mit 120mm Durchmesser. 
Jedenfalls hat er vorher auch immer auf ca. 700RPM gedreht, nur jetzt halt nicht mehr. 

Kannst du mir sagen was ich verwende? Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition High Static Pressure 120mm Fan


----------



## Kandzi (22. August 2014)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht immer auf max RPM*

Interessant ist das Corsair ihn als 3pin führt aber er bei Caseking als 4pin gelistet ist^^
Schau mal bitte direkt am Lüfter nach was es nun ist.
Ausserdem hast du echt so ein Wärme Problem das du dir so ein lautes Monster anschaffen musst?


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2014)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht immer auf max RPM*

3 Pin ist DC, 4 Pin wäre PWM.
Wenn dein Board nur eine PWM Regelung hat , dann geht das nicht.


----------



## mo_ritzl (23. August 2014)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht immer auf max RPM*

Probier mal eine neue BIOS Batterie und ein aktuelles BIOS. Hatte bei einem PC ein ähnliches Problem mit schwacher Batterie + altem BIOS


----------



## Cr4zy5kiLL (23. August 2014)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht immer auf max RPM*

Also der Lüfter hat einen 3 Pin anschluss.
Den Lüfter hab ich mir geholt weil ich die H80 Wasserkühlung von Corsair besitze und statt 2 Lüftern nur einen Montiert habe (nimmt weniger Platz weg und reicht vollkommen). Da wollte ich nen Lüfter mit nem guten Durchzug haben, hab mich dann letztendlich für den SP120 entschieden in der Silent version, da gibts verschiedene. Der war bisher auch immer extrem leise und hat sehr gut funktioniert (Kühlung etc.)...

Ich werde jetzt mal sehen ob es ein aktuelleres BIOS gibt, auch wenn ich es vor wenigen Wochen erst aktualisieren musste, und Batterie wird auch getauscht wenn ich zuhause eine rumliegen sehe.

Nächste Frage. da ich ja einen DC Lüfter besitze und keinen PWM, wie regel ich denn da die Geschwindigkeit nun? Reicht es den Speed Fan Control rein theoretisch auf Normal / Silent statt Manuell zu stellen, oder wird auch das nicht funktionieren?


----------



## Kandzi (23. August 2014)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht immer auf max RPM*

- Du hattest oben den High Power gepostet. Sprichst aber nun vom Silent Model ?
- Kannst dein Lüfter nur mit ner Software steuern oder du hängst ihn an ein 7V Anschluss. Dein Mainboard wird ihn nicht automatisch regeln können.


----------



## Cr4zy5kiLL (24. August 2014)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht immer auf max RPM*

wenn ich den lüfter nur per Software oder 7V Anschluss steuern kann, wie hat das dann vorher funktioniert, dass der Lüfter auf 700RPM gedreht hat?
Ich hab da ja per Software nichts verändert oder eingestellt, aber welche kann man denn dazu verwenden? Funktioniert das mit Speedfan?


----------



## Kandzi (26. August 2014)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht immer auf max RPM*

Wie das vorher funktioniert haben soll, kann ich dir auch net beantworten.
Fakt ist, das ein DC lüfter nur über die Spannung geregelt werden kann und nicht übern PWM.

Laut dem Handbuch verfügt dein Board über ein PWM CPU Anschluss. Was anderes hätte mich auch stark verwundert.
Kauf dir en 120mm PWM Lüfter und gut ist.
Bin zwar kein Speedfan "crack" aber ich glaube das Speedfan nicht über voltage regelt. Frag das aber bitte ein Profi


----------



## Geogoleo (31. August 2014)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht immer auf max RPM*

Hatte auch mal eine H60. Mit welcher Drehzahl läuft die Pumpe denn?


----------



## Cr4zy5kiLL (31. August 2014)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht immer auf max RPM*

Die Pumpe bzw. der Lüfter meiner Pumpe/meines Radiators dreht aktuell auf 2350RPM


----------



## Geogoleo (31. August 2014)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht immer auf max RPM*

Das ist ziemlich wenig, ich wage mich zu erinnern, dass die bei meiner H60 immer so ~4000RPM lief.
Kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich irre. Schau doch mal im BIOS nach und stelle die Pumpe auf 100%, damit der Lüfter langsamer laufen kann.


----------



## Cr4zy5kiLL (1. September 2014)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht immer auf max RPM*

o.o Ich habe im BIOS noch nie irgendetwas gesehen, mit dem ich mein Pumpe einstellen kann...
Lediglich eine Einstellung für den CPU Fan ist vorhanden, die befindet sich auf Silent und ist extrem laut


----------



## Kandzi (1. September 2014)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht immer auf max RPM*

Nun vl is auch einfach dein Lüfter defekt?


----------

